# USNS Amelia Earhart's New Engine Falls off Truck



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

200 ton engine falls off truck while being delivered.
Now I KNOW if I got this phone call, I would disbelieve it until I actually seen it half buried in the pavement.
I can only just imagine the finger pointing going on now!

As an Engineer. my only question is: I wonder what kind of engine it is?


http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/13759603/detail.html?subid=10101561


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.nassco.com/usn_dac/take_fact.html

gives details of the ship and it's engines.

I think, looking at the shape of the covered wreckage that it might be one of the Alsthom motors that fell, rather than the MAN/B&W generator engines - or perhaps an alternator?

Duncan


----------



## Naviguesser (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow I was in drydock there a year ago this time!


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

If you go to the url you provided and scroll on the right to: huge engine lifted from freeway, you can see it quite nicely


----------

